

CSS Stress Testing and Performance Profiling - arnorhs
http://andy.edinborough.org/CSS-Stress-Testing-and-Performance-Profiling

======
arnorhs
Direct link to the github page: <https://github.com/andyedinborough/stress-
css>

Interesting. I've actually been having similar issues with CSS3 elements -
this could become very useful.

